# Why would narcissistic guy keep chasing me after I ignore him?



## crystal19 (Feb 14, 2014)

We had an on off thing for a long time. 

He was being disrespectful and pressuring me. 

I tried to communicate about it but he wasn't respecting me and was just turning it around on me and gas lighting me.

So finally I just got fed up and stopped talking to him. 

I've been ignoring him for months but every month or two I get a random text from him whenever he is near my work area because we used to meet up there often 

Why would he keep trying to talk to me?

Is it some game? Maybe he feels rejected and needs to know ill cave?


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

IMO the answer is probably within the question.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Narcissism + rejection = stalking.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

@_crystal19_ - This is what narcissists do. You have to go no contact with them. Permanently block his cell phone number, and if you have to, change your cell phone number. Keep in mind, with my narcissist, I had to get a restraining order against him -- but now he goes around telling our mutual acquaintances that I'm crazy. Somehow, I really don't care now that he's out of my life.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

^This, yes, seriously.

No contact.. ever.


----------



## Vesters (Mar 9, 2014)

Narcissists, like many other people, want what they can't get. The fact that you rejected him probably only makes you even more interesting in his eyes I guess


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

Cause he's a fuckin narcissist. 

"Ooooh, somebody isn't paying attention to me, this one must be special."


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

My (narcissistic) ex-boyfriend was like that. After I broke up with him, I had to literally move 3,000 miles away from him and almost 2 years of no contact for him to finally leave me alone.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I just ended a relationship with a narcissist - one I'm certain has full-blown Narcissistic Personality Disorder.

He sucked me back in a few times because I made the mistake of NOT going "no contact." I thought I could handle it.

Narcissists want to be the one in control...they need to leave YOU. A lot of them will keep pursuing you until THEY decide it is over. 

Mine did anything he could to get me back each time I tried to end things. He even drove over to my house one day and I wouldn't let him in. 

The sooner you cut off a narcissist, the better. 

I'm going to start a thread with resources about NPD, because it is a growing problem and I've been doing a lot of reading.

If you aren't careful, some of them can really do damage to your self-esteem and really mess with your head.


----------



## istpforum (Mar 24, 2014)

yes it's a game


----------

